# Bracket Comments



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Surprised to see Wisc-Milwaukee get a 12 - that means some at larges are going to get 13.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

UAB Gets in!!!!!

It came down to Northern Iowa/UAB for me. Damn!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*
Chicago:
UWM can pull off the 12-5 upset over a struggling Alabama....Southern Illinois gets a 7, and Boston College gets a 4??? Saint Mary's is gonna pull off that upset against SIU....Nevada-Texas should be a good game...I think Texas got a little high seed...LSU gets a very generous 6 seed...

Interesting so far...I wonder where Ga Tech and GW is seeded after SIU and Texas, and I think the UAB selection means Depaul is out...
*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Daaaaaaaamn.. I'm concerned about Ok State, Arizona, and BC mainly.. Not a bad bracket to me.. Tough teams though!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Chicago Bracket is Damn Tough at the top. 

Illinois - Big 10 Champs
Oklahoma St - Big 12 Tourney Champs
Arizona - Pac 10 Regular Season Chamos
Boston College - Big East Regular Season Champs


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Although they gave UWM a good location, they gave them a brutal draw with Alabama and BC.... :curse: *


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Illinois and Oklahoma St are better than all those teams in the bracket, I don't expect those two to trip up before they face each other....


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Louisville gets a 4 seed? I had them as a 2 - my first miss of a team, by 2 spots.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Expect DaBruins to come here and complain about a west coast bias after a 11 seed for UCLA


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Albequerque

I can't believe Washington slid into the #1, that just shows the number ones are drawn on Saturday night.....wow, what an ACC tourney does for a team in Georgia Tech, going from the bubble to a 5th seed....Lousiville getting a 4 seed?? They should be higher.....West Virginia should be higher at least a 6 if Ga Tech. gets a 5.....Gonzaga gets the 3 that I predicted...TT vs. UCLA should be a great matchup, and a Bracket Buster...the committee is setting Bobby Kinght up for another 1st Rd exit IMO...A lot of these teams could come out of this bracket....

Another great round of matchups.... :biggrin: *


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I thought Creighton should have received an 8 or 9 as the MVC tournament champs.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

any news about maryland yet?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> any news about maryland yet?


*No way, no how they get in, not a chance...I would be absolutley shocked if they got in.*


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Anyone know of a place on the web that is showing the picks?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Anyone know of a place on the web that is showing the picks?


HERE


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Albequerque
> 
> I can't believe Washington slid into the #1, that just shows the number ones are drawn on Saturday night*



How do you figure? Washington's overall resume was better then UK, Wake or Oklahoma St.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> How do you figure? Washington's overall resume was better then UK, Wake or Oklahoma St.


*I just think that with the ACC being viewed as the toughest conference, way tougher than the Pac-10, that they would give it to Duke, after winning the conference tourney. That's why it shows that they choose #1 seeds on Saturday night IMO....*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Minnesota with a shot to knock off North Carolina.. Nice :clap:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gonzaga's bracket looks pretty good with a rematch possibly with Washington in the elite 8.......Louisville I predict will get knocked off against Georgia Tech in the second round....


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

UConn gets a 2 seed over Kansas. A bit of a surprise.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wisconsin over Kansas, Minnesota over North Carolina potentially.. Carolina and Kansas in the same bracket.. Amazing


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Washington*? Are you ****ing kidding me? Are they even ranked in the top10? I realize that those other teams choked in their tournament and they don't deserve a number 1, but just because you don't want to give 3 ACC teams a #1 you hand it to a team that should be a 3 or 4? Wow.

At least they gave Wake the 2 in that division so they can walk to the final four easily.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Norhtern Iowa and UAB are in. That means that two of NC St, Iowa or Buffalo are out.!!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Syracuse:

1 North Carolina vs. Oakland...that would be sweeet!
8 Minnesota vs 9 Iowa State...great matchup, both teams could knock off UNC imo...
5 Villanova vs. 12 New Mexico...Villanova too high, UNM too low, look for an upset
4 Florida vs. 13 Ohio
2 UCONN vs. 15 Central Florida....UConn??a 2????come on, where did this one come from, what have they done to deserve the 2? losing in their conference semis?
7 Charlotte vs. 10 NC State...great matchup for Carolina fans!! Both teams very deserving of their at-larges...
3 Kansas vs. 14 Bucknell...Kansas should have been the 2 imo...
6 Wisconsin vs. 11 Northern Iowa....Go Badgers!*


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey Miami of Ohio. Got bad news for you.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I just think that with the ACC being viewed as the toughest conference, way tougher than the Pac-10, that they would give it to Duke, after winning the conference tourney. That's why it shows that they choose #1 seeds on Saturday night IMO....*


Sorry, not buying it


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Iowa should get in if UAB, Charlotte and NC State gets in...and Northern Iowa, were they an at large?*


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Syracuse gets Duke as the #1 seed in their bracket. Very nice.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Austin
1 Duke vs. Deleware St...go Hornets!
8 Stanford vs. 9 Mississippi St...another good matchup, but i dont think either can beat duke
5 Michigan St. vs 12 Old Dominion...ODU is a good team, but MSU is too much
4 Syracuse vs 13 Vermont...Syracuse gets a 4, but UCONN gets a 2...someone explain that to me. Vermont could be a cinderella....
2 Kentucky vs 15 East. Kentucky...gotta love the local matchup
7 Cincy vs. 10 Iowa....Iowa could win this game, Cincy is known for their tourney woes
3 Oklahoma vs 14 Niagra...Oklahoma could get through to the sweet 16 pretty easily with their draw...
6 Utah vs11 UTEP...Bogut is gonna audition for the #1 pick.....*


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

!!! unc and kansas in the same region, it will be intresting if they meet up.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I am ecstatic as a Syracuse fan.

Duke is the weakest #1, Kentucky is the weakest #2, Oklahoma is the weakest #3, Michigan St is the weakest #5.

Not saying we are the favourites for this bracket (far from it), but we have a much easier road then any other four seed. :cheers:


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, Warrick will abuse Paul Davis. He is so soft. Pops Mensu Bonsu completely dominated him and Pops is not close to Warrick.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Syracuse:
> 
> 1 North Carolina vs. Oakland...that would be sweeet!
> 8 Minnesota vs 9 Iowa State...great matchup, both teams could knock off UNC imo...
> ...


Damn that bracket is stacked. Florida should have been a 3 IMO.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Whew...I thought OU was gonna get screwed and be put in the Albuquerque region. 

my VERY early picks:

Alabama vs. Wake Forest
UCONN vs. Duke


Actually now that I think about it I don't like Duke..I'll probably end up changing that.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Minnesota with a shot to knock off North Carolina.. Nice :clap:


Gotta get past the Cyclones first

I think ISU has a chance to beat UNC...they've got the solid PG, great go-to guy and hoss down low...


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Hollis said:


> Whew...I thought OU was gonna get screwed and be put in the Albuquerque region.
> 
> my VERY early picks:
> 
> ...


:laugh: I hope you change that, because Alabama is garbage and won't make it past the sweet sixteen.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

So far I see Chicago as being the weakest. Illinois and Ok St. should make it to the elite eight rather easily. Arizona has an outside chance of beating Ok St., but not both teams, if Stoudemire gets hot. The rest of the teams aren't worth discussing.

Albuquerque is rather easy too, but there are a few chances at upsets, more so than in Chicago, which shouldn't present any problems.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Hollis said:


> Gotta get past the Cyclones first
> 
> I think ISU has a chance to beat UNC...they've got the solid PG, great go-to guy and hoss down low...


Neither of those teams have a great shot to knock off UNC, unless UNC comes to the game asleep. Yeah Iowa St. and Minnesota are decent teams, but we are talking about UNC here. Felton, May and McCants are gonna carry this team to the Final Four. In their region, the team with the best shot to knock them off is Florida.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

texan said:


> Neither of those teams have a great shot to knock off UNC, unless UNC comes to the game asleep. Yeah Iowa St. and Minnesota are decent teams, but we are talking about UNC here. Felton, May and McCants are gonna carry this team to the Final Four. In their region, the team with the best shot to knock them off is Florida.


I didn't say they would beat them I said they have a chance. If they bring their A-game they can win any game...winning at Kansas is something not many teams can do.


----------



## apelman2 (Jan 16, 2004)

Wisconsin gets jobbed again.....

Two years in a row we're a six seed and two years in a row we have to play a serious title contender if we get by the first round in Kansas. We'd a been better off losing yesterday to Iowa and takin the 7 seed in the south instead of winning and taking a 6 seed in the East, which seems like a 16 seed considering the stacked teams out east.


----------



## VERBZ (Jun 7, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I thought Creighton should have received an 8 or 9 as the MVC tournament champs.


Tough matchup for us, I agree. Creighton has the shooters and defends well on the perimeter, but we lack the bigs. Should be an interesting matchup.

Loving the Coppenrath vs. Warrick matchup....I would think Warrick would be guarding him, with the size factor and all...two sure-fire NBA first-rounders there...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

VERBZ said:


> Tough matchup for us, I agree. Creighton has the shooters and defends well on the perimeter, but we lack the bigs. Should be an interesting matchup.
> 
> Loving the Coppenrath vs. Warrick matchup....I would think Warrick would be guarding him, with the size factor and all...two sure-fire NBA first-rounders there...


In the 2-3, if Coppenrath posts up it will be against Forth or Watkins.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Expect DaBruins to come here and complain about a west coast bias after a 11 seed for UCLA


ding ding ding ding. I cant fathom that we were one of the last 3 teams in (thats what CBS said). Most places had us at a 9, but i cant complain because its actually not that bad of a draw. Maybe the committee just seeded us a bit lower so we could stay in the west. TT and UCLA is a great matchup, both teams are very guard oriented and itll be interesting to see if our freshmen can handle the experience that their wings bring. I still think its a decent seed, especially because i think we could also take gonzaga in the 2nd round but thats looking a bit too far ahead because we'll probaly be 4 point dogs against Tech


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Buffalo got robbed methinks, looking over what they accomplished.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

texan said:


> Neither of those teams have a great shot to knock off UNC, unless UNC comes to the game asleep. Yeah Iowa St. and Minnesota are decent teams, but we are talking about UNC here. Felton, May and McCants are gonna carry this team to the Final Four. In their region, the team with the best shot to knock them off is Florida.


Well, UNC knows all about playing solid PG's (Eddie Gill) and go to guys ("The Show") so they can't lose. 

Gotta give some some love to the alma mater. 

(Weber State if you can't remember that far back.)


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> *Washington*? Are you ****ing kidding me? Are they even ranked in the top10? I realize that those other teams choked in their tournament and they don't deserve a number 1, but just because you don't want to give 3 ACC teams a #1 you hand it to a team that should be a 3 or 4? Wow.
> 
> At least they gave Wake the 2 in that division so they can walk to the final four easily.


I wrote this earlier.



bigalw1414 said:


> Washington beat:
> 
> Utah
> Oklahoma
> ...


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Were the ratings in Iowa bad or something? How did Iowa (understandable), Northern Iowa (questionable) and Iowa State (wha-wha-wha?) get in while Buffalo, Miami and others sit on the sidelines.

Buffalo has a better resume than Iowa State.
Buffalo (22-9, SOS: 111)
RPI: 46
OCC RPI: 32
Last 10: 8-2
Bad losses: None
Quality Wins: None
Postseason: beat Northern Illinois [184], Toledo [104], WMU [98], lost to Ohio [48] by 1 point in overtime in the final second

Iowa State:
RPI: 63
OOC RPI: 93
Last 10: 7-3
Bad Losses: @Xavier, @ Kansas State, home vs. Colorado, home vs. Nebraska, @ Texas A&M
Quality Wins: @ Kansas, Oklahoma @ Texas, Texas Tech
Post Season: Beat Baylor [257], lost to Texas Tech by 8.

Iowa State has the weakest schedule in the Big 12.
Iowa State played:
Missouri, Colorado, Nebraska, Kansas State and Kansas twice.
This is a joke.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> ding ding ding ding. I cant fathom that we were one of the last 3 teams in (thats what CBS said). Most places had us at a 9, but i cant complain because its actually not that bad of a draw. Maybe the committee just seeded us a bit lower so we could stay in the west. TT and UCLA is a great matchup, both teams are very guard oriented and itll be interesting to see if our freshmen can handle the experience that their wings bring. I still think its a decent seed, especially because i think we could also take gonzaga in the 2nd round but thats looking a bit too far ahead because we'll probaly be 4 point dogs against Tech


actually, according to the S curve, we were the very LAST team in the tournament which is complete BS. Every bruin fan already had us a lock as did every projection of the field (everyone had us as a 9 or 10). Once again, not complaining about the matchup or our half of the bracket but in terms of the rankings we were hosed.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

DaBruins said:


> actually, according to the S curve, we were the very LAST team in the tournament which is complete BS. Every bruin fan already had us a lock as did every projection of the field (everyone had us as a 9 or 10). Once again, not complaining about the matchup or our half of the bracket but in terms of the rankings we were hosed.



Should be exciting to possibly see Farmar and Raivio square off in the second round.....Texas Tech is playing good ball right now as well...Hopefully your freshman will step up.....


----------

